# Ever done magic tricks?



## Grampa Don (Nov 17, 2017)

When I was a young teen, I loved magic tricks.  My Mom bought me a book: I think it was called 200 magic tricks you can do.  And, I have fond memories of studying a cheap little catalog I sent off for that was filled with enticing illusions.  I ordered one, a magic popcorn box that would make a hanky appear.  It turned out to be a real popcorn box with and extra pocket glued on one side.  I could have made one myself.

There was a dime store called Ben Franklin's down town that had a small section in the back with magic stuff.  A lot of my allowance money ended up there.  I had the finger chopper, cups and balls, paper to dollar bill maker, imp bottle, nickle to dime changer, and a bunch of other gimmicks.

I never could master hand magic.  I studied books from the library on palming and producing coins and cards, but I couldn't get the hang of it.  However, it did make me appreciate the skill of performers who do it well.  The big stage illusions don't do much for me.  But, someone who can stand right next to you and fool you is a true artist.

Don


----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh yes but most of them are card tricks.......and a couple of them are almost  unbelievable !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2017)

I can make a pizza disappear!

I tried a few coin and card tricks when I was a kid but I was not very smooth or convincing.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2017)

Until now, I'd forgotton all about the fact that I knew 2 cool card tricks, many years ago. I can't remember them now, but one had something to do with 4 kings, I think.


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2017)

I've never been any good at it but I LOVE magic.  

My dad was an amateur magician....he liked to do tricks for guests and for kid's groups at church.  He was a bit of a clown, too.  He had a trick top hat that he'd make things disappear into and then he'd break an egg into it.  He'd put the hat on and egg would run down his face.  Always brought the house down.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 18, 2017)

Always asked for the latest magic set for Christmas. Had lots of tricks and I made some of them by hand. I loved to put on magic shows for the family, but wasn’t  very good at the slight of hand stuff. I still have a bunch of tricks out in the shed somewhere.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 18, 2017)

I have one where I rub a nickel into my elbow, then show that it's gone, then I pull it out from the other person's ear.

Hal


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2017)

I was a nut about conjuring, starting when I was about 10. I did my first magic show (a kid's birthday party, of course) when I was 14, did a Cub Scout show when I was 16, and consulted for an amateur theatrical group that wanted to employ some illusions when I was 17. 

Growing up just above Manhattan I had access to some great magic shops, including Lou Tannen's, an unassuming little shop in a dull building that was visited regularly by some of the top names of magic. I spent a lot of money there over the years.

I was always fascinated by close-up magic and indulged in many hours of practice before a mirror. Some of the ability I still have, but like anything else in conjuring it takes constant practice to make it look effortless. 

By the time I was finishing high school I was doing a lot of shows and had invested heavily in stage props and effects such as The Floating Lady and Zigzag. Sadly, college took me into a time when study was paramount, so the magic fell by the wayside. 

Someday I'd like to go back and study all the classic books and start practicing again. Today's youth don't think much of magic, unfortunately - their magic is found on their phones and laptops.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 18, 2017)

My earliest memory is of a magic act.  I was in kindergarten and a man put on a show for us.  I only remember one trick.  He put red, white, and blue kerchiefs in an empty tube and pulled out an American flag.  I was flabbergasted.  SifuPhil can probably do that one.

I thought about getting a magic set for my 10 year old granddaughter.  I fooled her with a couple tricks and then showed her how to do them.  She like the tricks, but didn't seem to have any interest in doing them herself.  But, she can do all sorts of neat things on her ipad.

Don


----------

